# Skin Dark Spot?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodles are prone to SA, but in this case I would use the old saying "when you hear hoof beats think of horses not zebras". Start ruling out other more minor issues before you worry about SA. Also here are some great links to read on SA in poodles. 

http://www.poodlehealthregistry.org/docs/Standard/PHR_Standard_SA.html


http://www.standardpoodleclub.com/mysebadenitis.html


http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/HomeSebaceous.pdf


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a sebaceous cyst or lipoma to me. Beau has a few of them.


----------



## jumjum (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response and thanks for the info. Its difficult to diagnose because it doesn't appear red and it doesn't seems to have a bacterial/viral infection; neither is it getting bigger in size.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

jumjum said:


> Thanks for the quick response and thanks for the info. Its difficult to diagnose because it doesn't appear red and it doesn't seems to have a bacterial/viral infection; neither is it getting bigger in size.



Has he gotten a vaccine or injection lately?


----------



## jumjum (Nov 12, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Has he gotten a vaccine or injection lately?


not in the last couple months. :argh:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It looks like a sebaceous cyst to me. My Scottie's had them all the time. I was told to watch them and bring the dog in if I noticed drastic changes, either in size or in the way they felt. In two instances, they did grow rapidly and were removed and biopsied. I would monitor it at this point.


----------



## jumjum (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay then, hope it doesn't get worst! will monitor it for a couple more weeks! Thanks!


----------

